# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  IC là gì (Mạch tích hợp là gì) P2

## nhtrung

Ví dụ gói DIP
ATmega328 28 pin là một trong những bộ vi điều khiển đóng gói phổ biến hơn (cảm ơn, Arduino!).
Mỗi chân trên *IC* nhúng được đặt cách nhau 0,1 "(2,54mm), là khoảng cách tiêu chuẩn và hoàn hảo để lắp vào bảng mạch bánh mì và các bảng tạo mẫu khác. Kích thước tổng thể của gói DIP phụ thuộc vào số lượng pin của nó, có thể là bất cứ nơi nào từ bốn đến 64.

Khu vực giữa mỗi hàng của các chân được đặt cách nhau một cách hoàn hảo để cho phép các IC IC nhúng vào khu vực trung tâm của bảng. Điều này cung cấp cho mỗi chân của nó hàng riêng trong bảng và nó đảm bảo chúng không ngắn với nhau.
Đính kèm 76372
Chip nhúng trên bảng
Ngoài việc được sử dụng trong các bảng mạch, IC IC cũng có thể được hàn vào PCB . Họ được chèn vào một bên của bảng và hàn vào vị trí ở phía bên kia. Đôi khi, thay vì hàn trực tiếp vào IC, bạn nên cắm chip. Việc sử dụng các ổ cắm cho phép loại bỏ một IC DIP và tráo đổi, nếu điều đó xảy ra là "hãy để khói xanh của nó thoát ra".

văn bản thay thế
Một ổ cắm DIP thông thường (trên cùng) và ổ cắm ZIF có và không có IC.
Gói Surface-Mount (SMD / SMT)
Ngày nay có rất nhiều loại gói gắn trên bề mặt. Để làm việc với các IC đóng gói bề mặt, bạn thường cần một bảng mạch in tùy chỉnh ( PCB ) được chế tạo cho chúng, có mẫu đồng phù hợp với chúng được hàn.

Dưới đây là một số loại gói SM phổ biến hơn hiện có, từ khả năng hàn tay từ "có thể làm được" đến "có thể thực hiện được, nhưng chỉ với các công cụ đặc biệt" đến "chỉ có thể thực hiện được với các công cụ rất đặc biệt, thường là tự động".
Đính kèm 76373
Đề cương nhỏ (SOP)
Các gói IC phác thảo nhỏ (SOIC) là anh em họ gắn trên bề mặt của DIP. Đó là những gì bạn sẽ nhận được nếu bạn bẻ cong tất cả các chân trên một chiếc DIP ra bên ngoài và thu nhỏ nó xuống kích thước. Với một bàn tay chắc chắn, và một cái nhìn cận cảnh, các gói này là một trong những bộ phận SM dễ dàng nhất để hàn tay. Trên các gói SOIC, mỗi pin thường cách nhau khoảng 0,05 "(1,27mm) từ lần kế tiếp.

SSOP (gói thu nhỏ phác thảo) là phiên bản nhỏ hơn của gói SOIC. Các gói IC tương tự khác bao gồm TSOP (gói phác thảo nhỏ mỏng) và TSSOP (gói phác thảo nhỏ thu nhỏ).

Ví dụ về SSOP được gắn, quý được thêm vào để so sánh kích thước
Bộ ghép kênh 16 kênh ( CD74HC4067 ) trong gói SSOP 24 chân. Được đặt trên một bảng ở giữa (thêm quý để so sánh kích thước).
Rất nhiều IC đơn giản, định hướng theo nhiệm vụ đơn lẻ như MAX 232 hoặc bộ ghép kênh có dạng SOIC hoặc SSOP.
Đính kèm 76374
Gói Quad Flat
Phát các chân IC ra theo cả bốn hướng giúp bạn có được thứ gì đó trông giống như một gói bốn mặt phẳng (QFP). IC QFP có thể có bất cứ nơi nào từ tám chân mỗi bên (tổng cộng 32) cho đến hơn bảy mươi (tổng số 300+). Các chân trên IC QFP thường được đặt cách nhau từ 0,4mm đến 1mm. Các biến thể nhỏ hơn của gói QFP tiêu chuẩn bao gồm các gói mỏng (TQFP), rất mỏng (VQFP) và cấu hình thấp (LQFP).

Gói ví dụ TQFP
Các ATmega32U4 trong một 44-pin (11 mỗi bên) gói TQFP.
Nếu bạn lấy chân ra khỏi IC QFP, bạn sẽ nhận được thứ gì đó có thể trông giống như gói không dẫn bốn góc (QFN) . Các kết nối trên các gói QFN là các miếng đệm nhỏ, lộ ra ở các cạnh góc dưới của IC. Đôi khi chúng quấn quanh và được phơi ở cả mặt bên và mặt dưới, các gói khác chỉ lộ miếng đệm ở dưới cùng của con chip.

Ví dụ về gói QFN
Cảm biến IMU MPU-6050 đa năng đi kèm trong gói QFN tương đối nhỏ, với 24 chân tổng số ẩn ở cạnh dưới của IC.
Các gói mỏng (TQFN), rất mỏng (VQFN) và micro-chì (MLF) là các biến thể nhỏ hơn của gói QFN tiêu chuẩn. Thậm chí còn có các gói không chì kép (DFN) và không chì kép (TDFN), có các chân ở hai bên.
Đính kèm 76375
Nhiều bộ vi xử lý, cảm biến và IC hiện đại khác có trong các gói QFP hoặc QFN. Bộ vi điều khiển ATmega328 phổ biến được cung cấp ở cả gói TQFP và dạng QFN (MLF), trong khi một gia tốc kế / con quay hồi chuyển nhỏ như MPU-6050 có dạng QFN rất nhỏ.

Mảng lưới bóng
Cuối cùng, đối với các IC thực sự tiên tiến, có các gói mảng lưới bóng (BGA). Đây là những gói nhỏ phức tạp đáng kinh ngạc trong đó các quả bóng hàn nhỏ được sắp xếp trong một lưới 2 chiều ở dưới cùng của IC. Đôi khi các quả bóng hàn được gắn trực tiếp vào khuôn!

Ví dụ về gói BGA
Các gói BGA thường được dành riêng cho các bộ vi xử lý tiên tiến, như các gói trên pcDuino hoặc Raspberry Pi .

Nếu bạn có thể hàn tay một IC đóng gói bằng BGA, hãy xem mình là người hàn chính. Thông thường, để đặt các gói này lên PCB đòi hỏi một quy trình tự động liên quan đến máy móc chọn và đặt lò phản chiếu.
Đính kèm 76376

----------

